# Erica's bear



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

ok everyone the video should be uploaded on the my site sometime this afternoon, drop on by and take a peek. She still has a huge grin on, once the shock had past by.:angel: No telling what kind of monster I created here :thumbs_up
Rick


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Good shot Erica, they'll come easy now.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shot placement! That must have been a rush.

Good on you for waiting for the perfect shot....and then making it happen.


----------

